# G12 Successor Preview



## powershot2012 (Aug 21, 2012)

So the Nikon P7200 successor has been announced. Still the same size sensor, but the removal of the viewfinder and changed from a CCD to CMOS sensor plus the change to a zoom 28mm-200mm F2-4 in 35mm.

Is this likely the same we will see with the G12 successor?


----------



## Gman (Aug 21, 2012)

Hmm that's interesting, I wonder how it will compare with the Sony RX100 in IQ and whether it will be available before October? I had been wondering whether Nikon might come up with something interesting.
Did you mean the P7700 available late September
Nikon Coolpix P7700 specs

* Magnesium alloy body
* Back-illuminated CMOS sensor 1/1.7 inches 12 million pixels
* Bright, large-diameter zoom 28mm-200mm F2-4 in 35mm
* Full HD, video stereo audio
* Custom video mode that can be set in manual or shutter aperture, ISO sensitivity during recording
* 920,000 3 inches dots, vari-angle LCD monitor, a wide viewing angle
* (VR) lens-shift correction effect, about four stages of camera shake compensation equivalent shutter
* Advanced Wireless Lighting master and remote control separately in a multi-flash photography
* Adjustable Picture Control Manual adjustment, quick adjustment and take pictures
* 8 fps / continuous shooting (up to 6 frames max)
* Second high-speed continuous shooting 120 frames s (up to 60 frames) 1280 x 960 (1M).
* Available for sale in late September


Read more on NikonRumors.com: http://nikonrumors.com/#ixzz24CdGENtC

Actually it looks very much like a G12 successor even to the vari angle screen.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, as much as I'd like a 1" sensor, its likely that the CMOS sensor will be the same physical size, a larger sensor would mean a all new camera, which is expensive to develop, and the price will be way too high. The large sensor point & shoot is the G1X, and is too expensive for me. 
I'd like to see a touch screen, because I have difficulty manipulating the controls, but not at the loss of the swivel screen, but Canon has not been known to develop new features just for me.


----------



## Gman (Aug 21, 2012)

This has got me thinking. If this P7700 is due by late September it might be a kick in the pants for Canon to release any G12 successor they might have up their sleeves just in case Nikon steals their thunder!

As far as I am concerned this is a definite G12 beater, lighter body, brighter lens, better sensor, zoom could have begun at 24mm and been shorter at the long end. I think it's going to be a tough cookie to beat if Canon doesn't bring out a G13/14 by Photokina 
and make it available before the 27th of September when the Nikon 7700 goes on sale!


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 22, 2012)

Agree. I can see Canon doing the exact same with the G12 successor, faster lens, a little more zoom and a CMOS sensor.




Gman said:


> Actually it looks very much like a G12 successor even to the vari angle screen.


----------



## powershot2012 (Aug 22, 2012)

Even if Canon brings out the G12 successor, the P7700 now has the edge and Canon will need to at least match or beat what Nikon has done.

The RX100 is very enticing, but the P7700 is even more interesting at this point if you can deal with the size difference.

With Sony's Clear Image Zoom of 7.2x, the lens and zoom comparision kind of becomes mute.

Then you compare the sizes and keep in mind the RX100 still has a sensor about 3 times the size of the P7700:

http://camerasize.com/compare/#332,364




Gman said:


> This has got me thinking. If this P7700 is due by late September it might be a kick in the pants for Canon to release any G12 successor they might have up their sleeves just in case Nikon steals their thunder!
> 
> As far as I am concerned this is a definite G12 beater, lighter body, brighter lens, better sensor, zoom could have begun at 24mm and been shorter at the long end. I think it's going to be a tough cookie to beat if Canon doesn't bring out a G13/14 by Photokina
> and make it available before the 27th of September when the Nikon 7700 goes on sale!


----------



## Gman (Aug 23, 2012)

OK admittedly the RX100 is smaller and has a bigger sensor but it doesn't have an articulated screen. 
I'd prefer to compare it with the old G12
# Canon PowerShot G12 is 5% (6.4 mm) narrower and 5% (3.7 mm) taller than Nikon Coolpix P7700.
# Canon PowerShot G12 is 4% (2.1 mm) thinner than Nikon Coolpix P7700.
# Canon PowerShot G12 [401 g] weights 2% (9 grams) more than Nikon Coolpix P7700 [392 g] (*inc. batteries and memory card).

Not a lot in it really but the Nikon weighs a tiny bit less, has a CMOS sensor and a much better lens. The G12 was considered a pretty good camera for it's type so for me the Nikon would be a pretty good replacement for my G11.
Unless of course Canon comes up with something better in the next 3 weeks and also depending on whether I can get my hands on one before the end of September. 

One other thought having mentioned the RX100, if Sony can shoehorn a larger sensor into that small body, why couldn't Canon do the same?


----------



## Gman (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: G12 Successor what Preview?*

update,
according to some birdy here on Canon rumours a G12 successor is 'likely' to be announced in the week prior to Photokina!
We wait with bated breath!
Will it be another EOS M type announcement? 
Announced now, 

available xmas?


----------

